# I have a dream



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Insert any working breed_______________Great message!!!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Amen!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Second best "I have a dream" speech I've ever heard. Good stuff.


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

I must share this. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## JunebabyRN (Aug 28, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Insert any working breed_______________Great message!!!!
> 
> I have a dream! - The Rottweiler - YouTube


fantastic thank you for sharing


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

YES!!! As it should be!


----------

